# No more soapmaking debates



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I'm going to deal with this just like I did the great canning debates in the canning forum: which is agree to allow each other the grace to do as they please without making a big issue over differences and techniques (no matter how full of information, documentation, or warnings we may feel the need to post to the contary). 

It's okay to issue a word of warning (such as to simply say, "If you're going to sell your soap, you may wish to check into some factors using wood ash"), but then leave it simply at that one line. The poster then can either look up that information independently or ask for further information about the warning. 

If the poster does ask for more warning information, then opposing views can be made by both sides; however, there will be no debating, no snippy comments, and everyone will post in a friendly and helpful manner and simply agree to disagree.

If we can't agree to disagree on techniques, then I'll do just as I did in the canning forum. I'll start eliminating the snippiness by issuing 2 warnings. After that, there will be no further warnings and the offenders will be banned from the entire Homemaking Forums. 

I don't expect us all to agree, but I do expect us to give *friendly* advise when asked for it. :thumb:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Aw Karen, you ruin all the fun!! I never got to be a part of one of the great canning debates!

I don't think anyone's reply was 'snippy' in the thread on using wood ashes to make lye.

All agree that lye is a dangerous substance and warnings are often necessary to save a person a loss of an eye, loss of skin or even death when dealing with lye.

All agree that you can use potash to make soap.

I think we're okay (unless someone flagged the thread for you
.
.
.
. 
if so, we'll just send them to the corner with chocolate to distract them why we discuss.


----------

